# Advert



## martinfox (Jun 5, 2011)

Looking for place to stay (at least 2mth) in Melbourne or near by 



Thanks


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Melbourne...great place, nice community and lovely people...

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------

